# Error 10060 Exchange 2000 SMTP Diag Utility



## mr_blue (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi

I have Exchange 2000 with the latest service packs.
I am having trouble sending mail to certain domains.

I have installed the MS SMTP Diag tool from 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...c7-925d-4a29-bd42-71e8563c80a9&DisplayLang=en

When I run this utility I get the following error

Connecting to the server failed. Error : 10060
Failed to submit mail to mail.domainname.com

However, if I try sending mail to the same recipient using my personal Hotmail account it gets through OK.

In Exchange System Manager I have added an SMTP Connector & changed the setting to send HELO instead of EHLO & left the other settings as default.

Most mail flows through OK, but there are certain domains that will just not accept mail from my server.

Any ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## darren97 (Feb 17, 2005)

If you are having problems sending to certain hosts your domain may not have a reverse dns record setup. When you send mail to certain domains the recipients server will perform a reverse lookup on your e-mail, so if you send an e-mail from your exchange server the reverse lookup will expect to find the ip address of your exchange servers external address. There are two ways round this, either contact your isp and ask them to add a ptr entry or use a smart host to send your mail (configurable in the routing group connector)


----------



## mr_blue (Sep 16, 2004)

Darren

If I ask my ISP to create a PTR record does that mean they need to create one using my fixed (external) IP address as provided by them ?
Won't they have one of these already ?

Thanks


----------



## darren97 (Feb 17, 2005)

No, why would they have a ptr record pointing back to your gateway? Just because they provide the ip address doesn't mean there's a ptr record for your domain. Have a look at www.dnsreport.com and put your domain in there, it will show you what is listed for you. If your mx record points to mail.yourdomain.com (for example) and the ip address for that A record is 50.50.50.50 then someone performing a reverse lookup would expect to see 50.50.50.50.in-addr.arpa mail.yourdomain.com. The other alternative is to use your isp's smtp server as your smart host. Because they are your isp they should have no problems with you relaying off of them. Worth checking with them though in case they need to add your domain to their list of acceptable domains. We've had to do that before because we used to use BT as our ISP and they wouldn't create a ptr record for us.
Good luck, let me know how you get on.


----------

